# 4310 jd



## Ballard (Nov 13, 2011)

I have a JD 4310 2005 model e hydro transmission I was using it today and it stopped after running a few feet. The motor was running but the transmission would not pull. It did this several times. The indicator light blinks one short and three long. Any suggestions?


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

"The indicator light blinks one short and three long"
That would make me call dealer/service shop,but until than check fluid level maybe change fluid and filter.


----------

